# http://www.bullau-bike.de/ Mara oder Kaffefahrt?



## rayc (8. Juli 2009)

Am 30.8 findet in http://www.bullau-bike.de/ ein neuer Mara im Odenwald statt.

Die Eckdaten lesen sich recht langweilig:
Marathon Kurzdistanz: ca. 41 Km - ca. 680 Hm
Marathon Distanz: ca. 70 Km - ca. 1160 Hm
Ultra Marathon  ca. 100 Km - ca. 1650 Hm

Die Preise sind aber recht moderat.

Wer kennt die Strecke, wie sieht es mit Singletrails aus?

Ray


----------



## Andreas (8. Juli 2009)

rayc schrieb:


> Am 30.8 findet in http://www.bullau-bike.de/ ein neuer Mara im Odenwald statt.
> 
> Die Eckdaten lesen sich recht langweilig:
> Marathon Kurzdistanz: ca. 41 Km - ca. 680 Hm
> ...



Hi Ray,

hast wohl die Streckenbeschreibung nicht gelesen. 

Es gibt Singletrail-Anteile. Beim Mara handelt es sich um einen Rundkurs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BadKöniger (8. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

die Strecke wurde am 14.6. "inoffiziel" vorgestellt. Leider darf die genaue Streckenführung wegen Behördenauflagen nicht bekannt geben werden. Der Verlauf der Strecke beginnt mit einer kurzen 12km "Einführungsrunde", diese hat mehrere kurze Steigungen (ca. 250 hm) und ca. 3 km Trails. Die Trails sind für das Rennen extra angelegt worden. Die eigentliche Rennrunde hat ca. 29km, rund 500hm und wird je nach Distanz 1 - 2 oder 3mal gefahren. Die Anstiege sind 50/50 Trail/Waldautobahn, runter und flach geht es meißt über schmale Wege und Pfade. Die Waldautobahnstücke werden immer wieder von Technikpassagen unterbrochen, was richtig Spass macht. Insgesamt sollte es ein anspruchsvolles Rennen werden. Insbesondere die "Wildsausteige" bergauf ca. 200hm auf einem Wurzelpfad sind eine echte Herausforderung für die 71 und 100km Strecke. Die Kurzstrecke hat zur "Erleicherung" eine Umfahrung. Die Abfahrten sind eher technisch leicht, bis auf einen kurzen Bergabtrail mit Wurzeln, Steinen und kleinen Stufen. 

Ich hoffe, dass meine Beschreibung etwas geholfen.

LG BadKöniger


----------



## rayc (8. Juli 2009)

Andreas schrieb:


> Hi Ray,
> 
> hast wohl die Streckenbeschreibung nicht gelesen.
> 
> Es gibt Singletrail-Anteile. Beim Mara handelt es sich um einen Rundkurs.



Habe ich, da steht "nichts" drin.
Die sprechen ausserdem von Singletrial   
Das macht mir schon etwas Angst 

Der Begriff Singletrail ist sehr dehnbar, gibt es evt. Fotos von den Schlüsselstellen?

@BadKöniger, kannst du mit anderen Maras vergleichen?
z.B. mit Leutershausen, Siedelsbrunn, Frammersbach, Wombach, Neustadt, ....

oder wie sieht der Vergleich mit den "Russenpfad" aus?

Ray


----------



## BadKöniger (8. Juli 2009)

Hi,

leider kenne ich nur Siedelsbrunn. Bullau ist lange nicht so schwierig. Der Singeltrail ist flach ca. 2km mitten durch einen Wald angelegt worden. Es gibt nur einen bergab Trail ca. 800m von Bullau in den Bullauer Eutergrund, der fahrtechnisch etwas schwieriger ist, aber kein Vergleich zum Russenpfad oder Jägersteig. Die Wildsausteige hoch ist dagegen eine richtige Hausnummer (würde sie lieber runter fahren!!!). 

Rund um Bullau gäbe es einige Toptrails, aber leider haben hier die Behörden Auflagen gemacht. So gesehen ist die Strecke das Optimum des Machbaren und alle Odenwälder-Biker würden sich freuen, wenn die Sache ein Erfolg wird und es dann auch zum 2. Bullauermarathon kommt, der vielleicht noch anspruchsvoller wird. Man muss halt einfach mal anfangen und vergesst auch nicht die Schmucker Radlertour in Mossau, die Ralph Berner geplant hat (26.07.2009).

LG Bad Königer


----------



## rayc (8. Juli 2009)

Das ist doch eine klare Aussage, damit kann ich was anfangen.
Also eine Hardteil-Runde 

Klar finde ich es toll was die Bullauer an Arbeit da rein stecken. 
Streckengenehmigungen sind leider immer ein Problem 

Ray


----------



## sharky (8. Juli 2009)

ist das in erbach oder deutlich weiter weg?


----------



## Bountain Mike (8. Juli 2009)

Bullau ist ein vorort von Erbach!

Das ist übrigens auch in der nähe von Erbach

http://www.radlertour.info/


----------



## sharky (9. Juli 2009)

ja die bierrundfahrt hab ich gelesen. wobei mich das in bullau eher anspricht.


----------



## peter.volk (20. Juli 2009)

sharky schrieb:


> ja die bierrundfahrt hab ich gelesen. wobei mich das in bullau eher anspricht.


 
Meister, eins wollen wir mal klarstellen. Das in Bullau die Feste gefeiert werden wie Sie kommen liegt daran, dass dieser Höhenort einiges drauf hat.
Das zum Bier.

Und jetzt was zum Marathon. Ich bin die Strecke gefahren. Und das hat sicherlich nichts mit einer Bierrundfahrt zu tun.

Die Anstiege sind recht heftig und der Wildsausteig, wie bekannt, eine Hausnummer.

Das Interassante ist die Tatsache, dass der Streckenverlauf immer wieder durch verschiedene Anwesen verläuft. Das heißt Zuschauer am Streckenrand. Nicht nur Wald rein und nach einigen Stunden wieder Wald raus. Das kennt man ja auch bei vielen Marathons.

Der Down Hill passt! Sicherlich für den extrem Down Hiller nicht die große Herausforderung. Aber man muß auch an die Biker/innen denken, die nicht zu den besten Abfahrer/innen gehören. Aber ich sags noch mal, er passt.

Was sicherlich gut kommt ist das geplante Motodrom mit der Zuschauermeile. Da können wir gerne noch mal aufs Bier zurückkommen.
Das dort am Renntag der Bär tanzen wird ist sicherlich klar. Schaut mal rein bei WKW (1. Fortuna Mountainbike Marathon)
Die Jungs und Mädels lassen sich da schon was einfallen.

Ja und der Single Trail. Also, ich habe kaum ein Marathonveranstalter erlebt, der sich so viel Mühe gegeben hat.

Und zum Schluß noch eins. Man sollte eine solche Veranstaltung grundsätzlich unterstützen. Nicht zuletzt um den MTB Sport im Odenwald zu etablieren. Das klappt aber nur, wenn man den Verantwortlichen zeigt, dass der Bedarf vorhanden ist.

Dann mal Grüße


----------



## herr.gigs (20. Juli 2009)

Hi, ich war bei der 1. (in-) offiziellen Streckenbesichtigung dabei. Insg. finde ich die Strecke fahrtechnisch einfach, der DH runter in den Eutergrund ist nicht ohne, aber relativ kurz. Am Besten finde ich den quer in den Wald angelegten Singletrail. Der hat bestimmt 2km und das Schöne ist, er verläuft ziemlich flach. Wer also fahrtechnisch nicht gut ist, verliert dort viel viel Zeit. Anders als in den meisten DH bei anderen Rennen, wo man "nur" runter bolzen muss. Schlecht allerdings, wenn man hinter einem solchen Fahrtechniklegastheniker fährt, weil überholen ist hier schlecht.
Freu mich schon drauf, auch weil es mein letztes Saisonrennen wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herr.gigs (21. Juli 2009)

bin heute nochmal den Singletrail gefahren, hat ca. 1km länge und die Geschwindigkeit liegt bei 5 bis max. 15kmh im Trail. Sehr verwinkelt dort.


----------



## Bountain Mike (21. Juli 2009)

@ peter.volk
Sharky meinte mit Bierrundfahrt die Schmucker Tour nicht den Marathon in Bullau ganz ruhig Brauner.

Ich für meinen Teil freue mich auf Bullau


----------



## rayc (21. Juli 2009)

herr.gigs schrieb:


> bin heute nochmal den Singletrail gefahren, hat ca. 1km länge und die Geschwindigkeit liegt bei 5 bis max. 15kmh im Trail. Sehr verwinkelt dort.



Das hört sich doch gut an.

Ich werde wohl mitfahren.
Aber erst mal schauen wie ich mich nach den Keiler fühle.

Ray


----------



## guenes (22. Juli 2009)

Bountain Mike schrieb:


> @ peter.volk
> Sharky meinte mit Bierrundfahrt die Schmucker Tour nicht den Marathon in Bullau ganz ruhig Brauner.
> 
> Ich für meinen Teil freue mich auf Bullau


 
Sorry Sharky, hab das auf die Bullauer bezogen. Übrigens, schaut mal auf die bullau-bike Seite unter "Aktuelles". Habe gestern mit einem gesprochen, der das Ding mit ausgebaut hat. Wenn der fertig ist, wird der wahrscheinlich  besser als der erste.
Grüße und noch mal Sorry an Sharky


----------



## CrossTec (22. Juli 2009)

peter.volk schrieb:


> meister, eins wollen wir mal klarstellen. Das in bullau die feste gefeiert werden wie sie kommen liegt daran, dass dieser höhenort einiges drauf hat.
> Das zum bier.
> 
> Und jetzt was zum marathon. Ich bin die strecke gefahren. Und das hat sicherlich nichts mit einer bierrundfahrt zu tun.
> ...





guenes schrieb:


> sorry sharky, hab das auf die bullauer bezogen. übrigens, schaut mal auf die bullau-bike seite unter "aktuelles". Habe gestern mit einem gesprochen, der das ding mit ausgebaut hat. Wenn der fertig ist, wird der wahrscheinlich  besser als der erste.
> Grüße und noch mal sorry an sharky



:d :d :d


----------



## sharky (22. Juli 2009)

wenn ich das so lese, kommt mir der verdacht, dass manche für die schmucker tour schon mal in der brauerei trainiert haben 

@herr gigs
danke für den streckenbericht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TrueSpirit78 (27. Juli 2009)

Guden Jungs...und Mädels Also der Wildsausteig is so steil (und mit Wurzeln gepackt) dass das Rad steigt, da kann man schon ganz schön in den Lenker beissen, um überhaupt noch Bodenkontakt zu erreichen. Leider konnte ich aus dem ersten Trail nicht mehr raus holen, da halt doch sehr flach ist.
Der zweite Trail wurde heute fertig gestellt...länge weiß ich noch nicht, aber meines Erachtens viel schöner als der erste "flachere". Die Fahrbahn ist noch nicht ganz sauber, aber man kann fahren. Hoch runter hoch runter, Steinpassagen, schrägfahrten...
Ach und übrigens...die DH Passagen sind immer so schwierig wie man auch selbst bereit ist, schnell zu fahren, lasst es laufen und die Passage in den Eutergrund wird Brutal, is halt nicht sehr lang. Und ein leichtes Fully würde ich heute immer bevorzugen, besserer Bodenkontakt, mehr Fahrsicherheit, schnellere Geschwindigkeit mit weniger Kraftaufwand. So schwer sind die heute auch nicht mehr. Schauts euch an... ich find´s dort geil...den neue Trail werde ich mal die Tage probieren, gleich mal etas (R)um zackern hehehe...greets.


----------



## herr.gigs (28. Juli 2009)

TrueSpirit78 schrieb:


> Also der Wildsausteig is so steil (und mit Wurzeln gepackt) dass das Rad steigt,



war bei mir nicht der Fall, steil ist es, aber auch mach- und fahrbar. Zwei Frage noch:
Wird die Starterliste noch die Tage online gestellt?
Wie behaltet ihr den Überlick im Eutergrund, wenn nach der kl. Brücke die Strecke sich teilt? Also wenn es stimmt, fährt doch jeder pro Runde zweimal über die Brücke, danach zuerst rechts weg zum Eutertalanstieg und das zweite Mal links weg zum Wildsauanstieg. Langstreckler also 6x über die selbe Brücke? (wenn da mal keiner einmal falsch abbiegt...)


----------



## gle (28. Juli 2009)

herr.gigs schrieb:


> war bei mir nicht der Fall, steil ist es, aber auch mach- und fahrbar. Zwei Frage noch:
> Wird die Starterliste noch die Tage online gestellt?
> Wie behaltet ihr den Überlick im Eutergrund, wenn nach der kl. Brücke die Strecke sich teilt? Also wenn es stimmt, fährt doch jeder pro Runde zweimal über die Brücke, danach zuerst rechts weg zum Eutertalanstieg und das zweite Mal links weg zum Wildsauanstieg. Langstreckler also 6x über die selbe Brücke? (wenn da mal keiner einmal falsch abbiegt...)


 

Hallo,

ich sehe gerade, dass Ihr Euch über den 1. Fortuna MTB Marathon unterhaltet. ("schreibt")
Hier die Info i.B. auf die Streckenführung. Nach der Einführungsrunde (ca. 12 Km ) kommt die Streckenrunde von ca. 29 Km. Diese wird, je nach Distanz 1,2,bzw. 3x gefahren. Also zusammen ca. 41-42 Km ( Kurz Distanz). Die Teilnehmer der einzelnen Distanzen trennen sich erst kurz vor dem Ziel (Ca. 500m). Die 72er und 100er fahren dann jeweils in die 2.bzw.3.Runde(je 29 KM). Also relativ einfach. Ist Beschildert, aber auch mit Streckenposten besetzt. Insgesamt sind 30 Streckenposten platziert. Brückenüberquerung pro Runde 1x. Wildsauanstieg nur die 70er und 100er Runde.Also in der 2., bzw. 3. Runde.
Wildsauanstieg fahrbar, aber eben eine Hausnummer. Der 2. Single Trail technisch etwas anspruchsvoller als der Flache, aber nicht schwer.
Aber wirklich ein traumhaft schöner Trail. Dafür nochmals 100tsd x Danke an Jörg S. Als ehemaliger Technik Trainer des TV Dorf Erbach war das genau der richtige "Erbauer" dieser Passagen.

Die Starterliste geht am 14.08 online.

Ich hoffe, ich konnte helfen und sende Grüße an alle MTBler, die nach Bullau kommen. Wir freuen uns auf Euch!!!

Orga Team


----------



## TrueSpirit78 (29. Juli 2009)

herr.gigs schrieb:


> war bei mir nicht der Fall, steil ist es, aber auch mach- und fahrbar.


 
jo klar mach und fahrbar is es, denke selbst im nassen, aber ich mit meinem ultra light bike, da bin ich ganz schön hin und her gefahren weils forderrad kaum noch bodenkontakt hatte. aber gut ich bin auch kein marathonfahrer, und das is auch gut so auf jedenfall hab ich mir einen derbest abgequält da hoch, aber auch nur einmal

also ich geh heut nochmals hoch und mach den 2. trail noch sauber, dann mal etwas probefahren, kurven probieren wo´s hängt...denn...was nicht basst wird bassend gemacht


----------



## TrueSpirit78 (29. Juli 2009)

So, heute Strecke noch gereinigt. Is alles Fahrbar, aber brutalst schwer. Der Singletrail is 600 meter lang, braucht man ca. 4:30 min dafür, geht über kleinere Steinhaufen bergab, eine Stelle is recht rutschig bergauf, aber sonst ok. Aber durch den weichen Boden kraftraubend.


----------



## rayc (6. August 2009)

Wo bleibt eigentlich die Starterliste?
Angeblich sind knapp 100 Biker gemeldet.

Meldeschluss ist ja der 14.8, es wäre schön wenn man die Starterliste vorher einsehen kann.

Ray


----------



## peter.volk (6. August 2009)

Hallo,
Starterliste kommt in den nächsten Tagen raus.
Noch vor dem 14.08.
Viele Grüße


----------



## peter.volk (7. August 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
*Infos zum 1. Fortuna MTB Marathonrennen*

> Starterliste für den 1. Fortuna MTB Marathon jetzt online.
> Single Trails sind zum Training freigegeben (auf eigene Verantwortung)
> offizielle Freigabe der Strecke voraussichtlich am 29.08. ab 14.00 Uhr
Bei Fragen [email protected]

P.S. Wir freuen uns auf Euch!
      Die Vorbereitung versprechen wirklich ein tolles Radevent

Wäre schön, wenn Ihr Euch anmelden würdet! Damit sich die Mühe auch gelohnt hat.
Die Wetterprognose sieht sehr gut aus und die Stimmung wird in Bullau sowieso "bombisch"

Grüße aus dem Odenwald


----------



## peter.volk (7. August 2009)

rayc schrieb:


> Wo bleibt eigentlich die Starterliste?
> Angeblich sind knapp 100 Biker gemeldet.
> 
> Meldeschluss ist ja der 14.8, es wäre schön wenn man die Starterliste vorher einsehen kann.
> ...


 
Hallo Ray, Starterliste jetzt online. 
Wäre schön, wenn wir Dich am 30.08. bei uns in Bullau begrüßen könnten. Wir freuen uns auf jedenfall auf Dich.

Viele Grüße Richtung "Melibokus2 aus dem Odenwald.


----------



## herr.gigs (7. August 2009)

Hi Peter, ich bin gemeldet und freu mich schon drauf!
Ich raff es aber immer noch nicht, wie wir die 1. Streckenvorstellung gefahren sind, sind wir 2x über diese Brücke an der verfallenen Mühle unten im Eutergrund gefahren. Danach zunächst rechts rum, das Eutertal runter zum Eutertalanstieg, beim 2. mal sind wir nach der Brücke links rum und gleich zum Wildsauanstieg. 

Ist das jetzt im Rennen auch so, dass wir pro Runde 2x über die selbe Brücke müssen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peter.volk (7. August 2009)

herr.gigs schrieb:


> Hi Peter, ich bin gemeldet und freu mich schon drauf!
> Ich raff es aber immer noch nicht, wie wir die 1. Streckenvorstellung gefahren sind, sind wir 2x über diese Brücke an der verfallenen Mühle unten im Eutergrund gefahren. Danach zunächst rechts rum, das Eutertal runter zum Eutertalanstieg, beim 2. mal sind wir nach der Brücke links rum und gleich zum Wildsauanstieg.
> 
> Ist das jetzt im Rennen auch so, dass wir pro Runde 2x über die selbe Brücke müssen?


 
Hallo Michael, habe Dich wahrscheinlich bei Deiner ersten Anfrage Mißverstanden. Einmal fahren wir im Wald (Eutertal über eine Brücke), Du meintest aber wahrscheinlich die asphaltierte "Brücke" im Ort Eutergrund, vor dem Sägewerk.

Dazu die "Erklärung" Die Strasse wird hier mit Zäunen und Verkehrshütchen komplett geteilt, bzw. halbiert. Das heißt, ihr fahrt,wenn ihr von der zuschauermeile kommt und die Steile Mühlwiese runterfahrt bis zum Sägewerk auf der re. Seite der Strasse. Hinter dem Sägewerk biegt ihr re. ab ins Eutertal. Wenn Ihr später den Down Hill runterfahrt gehts unten nochmal kurz li und dann re am Waldrand hoch. Wenn ihr dann durch die Anwesen wieder runterfahrt in den Ort, fahrt ihr auf der li. Seite der Absperrung wieder ca. 50m. dann gehts li. entlang Richtung Wildaussteig. Kann man also nicht falsch fahren.
Trotzdem werden wir auf die 50 m 3 Streckenposten positionieren.
Hoffe, ich habe Dir damit geholfen. Ansonsten einfach fragen.
Viele Grüße
Peter


----------



## herr.gigs (7. August 2009)

Alles klar, mit den Zäunen kann ja nix schief gehen!

Wie viele Verpflegungspunkte gibt es? Wahrscheinl. einen (Start/Ziel Bereich), der dann aber pro Runde 3x befahren wird oder?


----------



## peter.volk (7. August 2009)

herr.gigs schrieb:


> Alles klar, mit den Zäunen kann ja nix schief gehen!
> 
> Wie viele Verpflegungspunkte gibt es? Wahrscheinl. einen (Start/Ziel Bereich), der dann aber pro Runde 3x befahren wird oder?


  Hallo Michael,
zwei pro Runde. Nach Km ca. 12 und nach Km ca. 21. Beide fährst Du pro Runde 2x an.
Außerdem im Zielbereich nochmal belegte Brötchen. Soll uns keiner "vom Fleisch fallen"
Viele Grüße 
P.S. ich wünsche Dir eine gute Anreise!!


----------



## raccoon78 (10. August 2009)

Kann mir jemand etwas zur "Mindestzeit" der Kurzstrecke sagen?

Ich habe jetzt 6 Wochen ohne Bewegung hinter mir und am letzten Samstag das erste mal wieder auf dem Bike gesessen.
Mitfahren will ich, nur dürften 3 Wochen Training nicht 100% ausreichen.


----------



## peter.volk (10. August 2009)

hallo raccon 78,

Auf der Kurzstrecke gibt es kein Zeitlimit. Der Besenwagen fährt um 18.00 die gesamte Strecke ab. Fahrer/innen, die dann noch auf der Strecke sind, was unwahrscheinlich ist, werden aus dem ´Rennen genommen. Also können Sie es locker angehen, was im übrigen einige Fahrer auf der Kurzstrecke vorhaben. ("Landschaft genießen")

Wir würden uns auf jeden Fall freuen, Sie am 29/30. August bei uns auf dem Höhenplateau Bullau begrüßen zu dürfen!

Viele Grüße aus dem Odenwald


----------



## raccoon78 (10. August 2009)

Klasse, das hört sich doch gut an.

Dann brauche ich noch einen "Hundesitter" für den Tag, dann bin ich dabei


----------



## peter.volk (10. August 2009)

Das freut uns sehr!

Dann wünschen wir Ihnen, wenn es klappt, eine gute Anreise!

Viele Grüße aus dem Odenwald


----------



## herr.gigs (10. August 2009)

ich hätt noch ne Frage 

Starten wir alle zusammen oder die eizelnen Strecken etwas zeitversetzt? Nicht das wir am 1. Berg von 50 Leute auf einmal überholt werden...


----------



## gle (10. August 2009)

Hallo Michael,

anfänglich wollten wir einen Massenstart durchführen. Werden aber nun zeitversetzt starten. Problem erste Abfahrt ist richtig. Teilnehmerzahl steigt auch tägl. an So das der zeitversetzte Start sicherlich notwendig wird.
Viele Grüße
Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rayc (14. August 2009)

zeitversetze Starts fuer die verschiedenen Streckenlaengen sind mehr als sinnig!

Zur Zeit sind es genau 140 Teilnehmer.
Gesamt: 140
Marathon Kurzdistanz: 60
Marathondistanz: 57
Ultra Marathondistanz: 23

Verbesserungsvorschlag:
Die Altersklasse und Geschlecht sollten auch in der Tabelle stehen.
Kuerzel wie MJ, MH, MS1, MS2  und analog mit W fuer die Damen reichen.

*Anmeldefrist wurde bis zum 16.8 verlaengert!*

ray


----------



## peter.volk (14. August 2009)

Hallo "ray"

Wie schon erwähnt, findet ein  zeitversetzte Start statt. Da hast Du vollkommmen recht. Die Anzahl der Starter, sowie die erste asphaltierte Abfahrt, kurz nach dem Start, machen dies notwendig. Die Auflistung mit Klasseneinteilung (Jg/w-m) steht voraussichtlich ab Montag, den 17.08 zur Verfügung.
Viele Grüße aus dem Odenwald.

Ich wünsche Dir eine gute Anreise!



rayc schrieb:


> zeitversetze Starts fuer die verschiedenen Streckenlaengen sind mehr als sinnig!
> Hallo
> Zur Zeit sind es genau 140 Teilnehmer.
> Gesamt: 140
> ...


----------



## rayc (21. August 2009)

Hallo Leute,

wünsche euch allen viel Spass beim Mara 

Mir ist ein AlpenX dazwischen gekommen, da ich nicht an 2 Orten gleichzeitig seien kann, werde ich nicht starten können.

Ich bin aufjeden Fall auf eure Eindrücke gespannt.

Ray


----------



## USB (24. August 2009)

@Peter.Volk ....

Wann sind denn jetzt die genauen versetzten Startzeiten. Steht
halt nur eine Zeit in Eurer Ausschreibung & zwar 0930 Uhr. 

Vielleicht sollte man das mal erwähnen in den NEWS ! Oder ? 

Will halt schon wissen ( fahre die 100Km ) ob ich um 0900 Startbereit
sein " muss " 

Gruss
USB


----------



## peter.volk (24. August 2009)

USB schrieb:


> @Peter.Volk ....
> 
> Wann sind denn jetzt die genauen versetzten Startzeiten. Steht
> halt nur eine Zeit in Eurer Ausschreibung & zwar 0930 Uhr.
> ...


 
Hallo,
Startaufstellung für alle Klassen ab 09.00. Aufstellung Ortsmitte Bullau. Der Beschilderung "Startaufstellung" folgen.

Start 100 km Strecke 09.30. Danach aufrücken der 70er Strecke in die erste Startbox. Starschuß ca. 2 Minuten später. 42 Km Strecke ebenso.
Wir hoffen, dass wir Ihnen helfen konnten!

Bitte frühzeitig anreisen, da die Ortsdurchfahrt ab 08.45 gesperrt wird.

Wir wünschen eine gute Anreise und senden viele Grüße aus dem Odenwald.


----------



## USB (24. August 2009)

Super , danke für die Info



peter.volk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Startaufstellung für alle Klassen ab 09.00. Aufstellung Ortsmitte Bullau. Der Beschilderung "Startaufstellung" folgen.
> 
> Start 100 km Strecke 09.30. Danach aufrücken der 70er Strecke in die erste Startbox. Starschuß ca. 2 Minuten später. 42 Km Strecke ebenso.
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mister P. (24. August 2009)

@peter.volk:

gibt es auf der Einführungsrunde genügend Platz zum Überholen? Bei den kurzen Zeitabständen werden die schnellen Mittel- und Kurzstreckler sicher bald in einem Stau stehen.
Nur so als Denkanstoß, warum nicht genau andersrum starten?

Grüße


----------



## USB (24. August 2009)

... seit wann sind die Langstreckler langsam ? außerdem an 25 Langstrecklern wirst du ja noch vorbeikommen  



Mister P. schrieb:


> @peter.volk:
> 
> gibt es auf der Einführungsrunde genügend Platz zum Überholen? Bei den kurzen Zeitabständen werden die schnellen Mittel- und Kurzstreckler sicher bald in einem Stau stehen.
> Nur so als Denkanstoß, warum nicht genau andersrum starten?
> ...


----------



## peter.volk (25. August 2009)

Mister P. schrieb:


> @peter.volk:
> 
> gibt es auf der Einführungsrunde genügend Platz zum Überholen? Bei den kurzen Zeitabständen werden die schnellen Mittel- und Kurzstreckler sicher bald in einem Stau stehen.
> Nur so als Denkanstoß, warum nicht genau andersrum starten?
> ...


 
Hallo,
Ihr habt ausreichend Platz zum überholen. Die von uns so benannte "Einführungsrunde" ist ca. 12 Km lang. Bis zu Km ca.10 breite Fortswege. 
Direkt nach dem Start ca. 1,2 Km Asphalt, dann Schotter. Achtung, unmittelbar nach dem Start geht es ca. 150 Hm bergab. Wir liegen halt auf einem Höhenplateau. Danach ca. 800 m asphaltiert berghoch, dann beginnt, wie gesagt breiter Forst und Schotterweg. *Ihr habt wirklich* *ausreichend Platz und Zeit zum überholen*. Kleiner Tipp. Ziemlich am Ende der "Einführungsrunde (wie oben beschrieben) liegt eine Single Trail von etwa einem Kilometer. Wer techn Fit ist sollte hier in der Gruppe vorne fahren. Hier kann man schlecht überholen.
Viele Grüße aus dem Odenwald und eine gute Anreise!


----------



## USB (25. August 2009)

.... verstehe ich das Richtig . Die Einführungsrunde ist 12Km lang quasi
mit einer" Bremse " Motorrad vorne dran oder wie ? 

Oder kann man doch nach den Start " Vollgas " geben?

Kenne ja ca 2 Km lange E-Runden aber 12km verstehe den Hintergrund
nicht ganz. 

Danke für die hoffe letzte Info 


peter.volk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Ihr habt ausreichend Platz zum überholen. Die von uns so benannte "Einführungsrunde" ist ca. 12 Km lang. Bis zu Km ca.10 breite Fortswege.
> Direkt nach dem Start ca. 1,2 Km Asphalt, dann Schotter. Achtung, unmittelbar nach dem Start geht es ca. 150 Hm bergab. Wir liegen halt auf einem Höhenplateau. Danach ca. 800 m asphaltiert berghoch, dann beginnt, wie gesagt breiter Forst und Schotterweg. *Ihr habt wirklich* *ausreichend Platz und Zeit zum überholen*. Kleiner Tipp. Ziemlich am Ende der "Einführungsrunde (wie oben beschrieben) liegt eine Single Trail von etwa einem Kilometer. Wer techn Fit ist sollte hier in der Gruppe vorne fahren. Hier kann man schlecht überholen.
> Viele Grüße aus dem Odenwald und eine gute Anreise!


----------



## Mister P. (25. August 2009)

@peter.volk: Super! Danke für die Info. Bis Sonntag dann.

@USB: Ich werde mich hüten zu behaupten Langstreckler sind langsam! Es ist aber logischerweise so, dass die meisten Langstreckler langsamer angehen. Haben ja auch weit mehr vor sich. Daher meine Bedenken wegen der 2 Minuten Abstand, die sich jetzt ja relativiert haben.

Grüße


----------



## peter.volk (25. August 2009)

Mister P. schrieb:


> @peter.volk: Super! Danke für die Info. Bis Sonntag dann.
> 
> @USB: Ich werde mich hüten zu behaupten Langstreckler sind langsam! Es ist aber logischerweise so, dass die meisten Langstreckler langsamer angehen. Haben ja auch weit mehr vor sich. Daher meine Bedenken wegen der 2 Minuten Abstand, die sich jetzt ja relativiert haben.
> 
> Grüße


 Schön, wir freuen uns auf Dich!! Du hast natürlich recht. Der Start ist bei einer solchen Veranstaltung immer ein Thema!!!

Dann bis Sonntag. 

Grüße aus dem Odenwald


----------



## TrueSpirit78 (28. August 2009)

Von mir auch noch ein kurzer Überblick bezgl. des Vortrag "Training, aber richtig": es wird auf verschiedene Trainingsbereiche eingegangen, gezeigt was gutes und was besseres Training ist, negativ tritt, Wettkampfvorbereitung und mentals Training sowie Motivation. Jeder ist herzlich eingeladen. Bis dann und gute Anreise und was man alles so braucht...


----------



## klaus_winstel (28. August 2009)

Mister P. schrieb:


> @peter.volk:
> 
> gibt es auf der Einführungsrunde genügend Platz zum Überholen? Bei den kurzen Zeitabständen werden die schnellen Mittel- und Kurzstreckler sicher bald in einem Stau stehen.
> Nur so als Denkanstoß, warum nicht genau andersrum starten?
> ...




Weil immer zu erst die Langstrecke startet? Weil die Kurzstreckler meist doch (nicht die ersten aber die große Masse) etwas langsamer tut? Und die paar Langstreckler die etwas langsamer angehen dürften wirklich leicht zu überholen sein - umgekehrt würde ich sagen dass es Chaos gibt, denn dann müssen die schnellen Langstreckler durch die große Masse durch und das wiederum wäre nicht grad sinnvoll.


----------



## klaus_winstel (28. August 2009)

Mister P. schrieb:


> @peter.volk: Super! Danke für die Info. Bis Sonntag dann.
> 
> @USB: Ich werde mich hüten zu behaupten Langstreckler sind langsam! Es ist aber logischerweise so, dass die meisten Langstreckler langsamer angehen. Haben ja auch weit mehr vor sich. Daher meine Bedenken wegen der 2 Minuten Abstand, die sich jetzt ja relativiert haben.
> 
> Grüße



Natürlich gehen die etwas langsamer an, und gängigerweise sind es ja auch 15min - 30min Abstand, aber selbst 2min sind einiges auf 12km, so langsam werden die wenigsten angehen, dass sie da schon 2min auf die schnellen Mittelstreckler verlieren und wenn sind sie dann auch schon so weit auseinandergeogen, dass es eh kein Problem wird. Mal ganz von der rel. geringen Anzahl abgesehen, die startet! Bei 1000 Teilnehmern muss man sich eher Sorgen um solche Enpässe machen...


----------



## gle (28. August 2009)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> Weil immer zu erst die Langstrecke startet? Weil die Kurzstreckler meist doch (nicht die ersten aber die große Masse) etwas langsamer tut? Und die paar Langstreckler die etwas langsamer angehen dürften wirklich leicht zu überholen sein - umgekehrt würde ich sagen dass es Chaos gibt, denn dann müssen die schnellen Langstreckler durch die große Masse durch und das wiederum wäre nicht grad sinnvoll.


 
Bitte macht Euch keine Gedanken. Die ertsten Kilometer sind so gelegt, dass auch die Tempomacher in der 42 Km Gruppe keine Probleme haben werden!! versprochen!!
Grüße aus dem Odenwald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daihti (31. August 2009)

Das war eine tolle Veranstaltung ! Vielen Dank an die Organisatoren des Bullau Bike Marathons !

Das Wetter hat zudem sein Bestes gegeben !

Nun mal im einzelnen:
Startaufstellung und Start liefen reibungslos, auch hat jeder bei der Abfahrt rücksicht genommen, so dass niemand in Bedrängnis kam.

Die 2 Singletrailpassagen waren sehr sehr gut präpariert. Ich bin diese 2 Passagen zuvor 2 mal gefahren, 1x bei der Streckenbesichtigung und 1x danach. Da waren sie schon etwas schwieriger. Für das Rennen selbst wurden sie jedoch optimal präpariert und waren eigentlich für  jeden fahrbar - dachte ich - die Leute sind ja teilweise wie die Fliegen abgestiegen, im ersten Singletrail auf der den ersten 12km bin ich alleine an 7 gestürzten Fahren vorbei, im 2. Singletrial an 3en.
Man konnte hier mit einigermassen guter Technik viel Zeit und Plätze gut machen. Muss aber auch sagen, dass da einige hingefallen sind, weil man den Eindruck hatte sie sind mit dieser Passage überfordert ! Aber es war ja auch eine MtB Veranstaltung, von daher gehört so etwas dort hinein ! Sonst könnte es ein Strassenrennen sein !
Leider gab es wohl unterwegs ein paar Probleme mit dem Flatterband bzw. gab es keine Streckenposten. Ein paar Flatterbänder wurden wohl durch Fahrer in engen Passagen gerissen. Aber ok, das kann passieren.
Da wird der Veranstalter mit Sicherheit nachrüsten und aus dieser Erfahrung lernen ! 
Alles in allem sehr gelungene Veranstaltung, und hoffen wir das dies weiter läuft in der Zukunft !


----------



## herr.gigs (31. August 2009)

So lieber Peter und Orga, meine Eindrücke schreib ich mal hier rein, weil zu meiner Verwunderung voll viele aus dem Forum teilgenommen haben (war auch geil 80km mit Klaus unterwegs zu sein, den ich vorher nur hier aus dem Forum kannte) Was war mit dir Storchi, Einbruch am Ende? Hab dich ca. bei KM 80 in der Asphalt Abfahrt überholt, sahst ziemlich kaputt aus...

Zur Streckenabsperrung muss man nicht viel schreiben, ich habe es schon im Vorfeld kritisch gesehen, dass 3 Strecken über so eine relativ kleine Fläche fahren, da ist es kein Wunder, dass es irgendwann Verwirrungen gibt. Den Wildsauanstieg sind wir z.B. nur beim dritten und letzten Mal hochgefahren, weil er immer vorher abgesperrt war (würde gern mal wissen, ob der Erstplatzierte vor mir auch da hoch ist, der kannte sich ja nicht aus...). Die Wegkreuzung auf der Zuschermeile hat m.M.n. besser funktioniert, als unten im Eutergrund die Teilung nach der Brücke. Wenn möglich, versucht doch im nä. Jahr den Radius des Rennens weiter auszudehnen (z.B. runter Rtg. Erbach, den Anstieg von Hetzbach zur Gebhartshütte oder am Besten noch die leichte Linie im Bikepark Beerfelden mitgenommen ) und so Überschneidungen zu vermeiden. Das wars auch schon an Verbesserungsvorschlägen. Vll. noch der Termin, im Aug. waren viele MTB Rennen bei uns in der Ecke, am Renntag auch der Ötztaler. Zwischen Mitte April und Mitte Mai findet man in unserer Ecke (zumindest die letzten Jahre) fast keine Rennen. Im Frühsommer als Saisoneröffnung müsstet Ihr mit nicht so vielen Veranstaltungen kongurieren und würdet dennoch die Racer und Tourer (bei gutem Wetter) anziehen. Wetter war absolut geil, Sonne satt aber angenehm kühl. Die beiden angelegten Trails, vor allem der Zweite, den ich vorher noch nicht kannte, ohne Ende geil, danke an TrueSpirit! Habe da immer zeit gutmachen können  Wäre schön, wenn Ihr nä. Jahr den Trailanteil noch erhöhen könntet (Schotter und Teer war ja wirklich genug vorhanden). Runtergerissenes Flatterband war bei unserer 3.oder 4. Durchfahrt im flachen Trail auch zu sehen. Denke auch, dass das durch die Überholvorgänge im Trail passierte. Behaltet es aber bitte die Trails bei, es ist ja ein MTB Rennen.

Also bei mir hat alles gepasst, vor allem zu Ende hin liefs geil, wobei mir klar ist, dass ich unter normalen Umständen nicht Gesamt Zweiter sondern bestenfalls Gesamt Sechster geworden wäre (die beiden Uhrigs, Berner und Miano noch vor uns). 

War ein super schöner, sturzfreier Saisonabschluss, komme nä. Jahr wieder!

Gruß Michael


----------



## Razzamatz (31. August 2009)

So liebes Bullau Team. 

Vielen Dank es hat Spaß gemacht.

Ich habe aber noch eine Frage zur Streckenführung an ALLE.

Wo war der Wildsaustieg?
Wer es der "Anstieg" nach dieser kleinen Holzbrücke wo es anschließend ein klein wenig "matschig" war und ein Schild stand -"Beissen, Beissen"?

Denn den bin ich bei der 70 km Strecke zweimal hochgefahren! Dies sollte doch bei 70 km nur 1 mal passieren, oder?

Laut Tacho hatt ich im Ziel aber 69,8km, ich denke ds passt.

Gibt es von dem Anstieg ein Foto?

Liebe Grüsse.


----------



## BadKöniger (31. August 2009)

Hallo Bullau-Bike Team,

vielen Dank für den tollen Samstag und Sonntag. Die Strecken waren toll und haben uns alles abverlangt. Sicherlich kann man beim ertsen Versuch nicht alles perfekt machen, aber das ändert nichts am Gesamtbild. Das Rennen war von den Bikern im Odenwald und von weit her super angenommen worden, ich persönlich hätte mir noch mehr Zuschauer auf der Strecke gewünscht. Macht weiter so!!!!

Und noch etwas möchte ich loswerden: Vielen Dank an die fairen Biker, die Rücksicht auf mich und meinen Sohn Jona genommen haben. Jona (12) hat das Rennen 42km in 2:29 geschafft und dabei wirklich viel Spass gehabt. Schade war für ihn nur, dass "seine Altersklasse" wohl bis 17 Jahre ging, er war sicherlich der jüngste Teilnehmer (?) und so konnte er nur gegen sich, die Strecke und die Zeit fahren. Riesig gefreut hätte er sich jedoch über eine Erwähnung bei der Siegerehrung, der älteste Teilnehmer hat ja auch einen Sonderpokal bekommen. Der Jüngste hätte dies auch verdient, denn die Kinder sind die Zukunft und müssen motiviert werden.

Bis nächstes Jahr

BadKöniger - Fam. Müller


----------



## herr.gigs (31. August 2009)

Razzamatz schrieb:


> Wo war der Wildsaustieg?
> Wer es der "Anstieg" nach dieser kleinen Holzbrücke wo es anschließend ein klein wenig "matschig" war und ein Schild stand -"Beissen, Beissen"?



Der Beschreibung nach, bist du ihn nie hochgefahren. Wundert mich auch nicht, bei uns war er erst beim 3.mal offen, also das Absperrband war dann weg. Auf der asphaltierten Brücke mit den zwei Spuren unten im Eutergrund bist du ja rechts weg zur Holzbrücke gefahren und zu dem Anstieg, den Du beschreibst. Zum Wildsauanstieg ging es nach der Asphalt Brücke auf der linken Spur 200m weiter bis zur ersten Linkskurve (grad wie es in den Wald ging). In der Kurve hättest du/wir rechts rein gemüßt. Beide Varianten kommen oben, kurz bevor es links auf die Straße ging (mit den Hütchen auf der linken Straßenhälfte) wieder zusammen. Bin aber wirklich froh, dass ich da nur 1x hoch mußte, ist schon übel nach 80km.


----------



## scaddy (31. August 2009)

Leider hats bei mir nicht gepasst. Ein Stückchen Absperrband von nur 2m hätte mir gereicht an der Stelle wo ich mich verfahren habe und somit hätte ich meine Altersklasse gewonnen. So fehlten mir 20 sec. auf den Ersten. 
Ansonsten bin ich auch der Meinung das man die Strecke unkomplizierter gestalten sollte. Da ich aber selbst Odenwälder bin weiß ich auch um die Probleme die wir hier in der Region mit solchen Veranstaltungen haben und man dadurch evtl. mit der Streckenführung eingeschränkt ist. Trotzdem liebe Bullauer nächstes Jahr wieder machen.  Wir brauchen das im Odenwald.
Dadurch dass das Rennen vor unserer Haustür stattfand waren ganz viele von meinen Trainingskollegen am Start und das fand ich richtig klasse. Hat man nicht so oft.

Viele Grüße


----------



## peter.volk (31. August 2009)

Hallo liebe Bikerinnen und liebe Biker
an dieser Stelle erstmal 100 Tsd. mal Danke für Eure Teilnahme und Euer Verständniss für die Patzer, die einfach mal passiert sind.
Folgende Pobleme traten auf. Das Absperrband, dass in der zweiten Runde den Wildsausteig markieren sollte war gerissen und lag im Gebüsch.
Die Streckenführung war anscheinend wirklich zu kompliziert. Wir dachten auch nicht daran, dass einige Biker an der geteilten Strasse überholen würden, und somit am nächsten Streckenposten auf der anderen Seitefahren würden, statt auf der, auf der Sie eigentlich auch reingefahren sind. Aber wir haben aus dieser Erfahrung und aus den anderen wirklich gelernt.
Schon jetzt, nach einer durchgemachten Nacht, die wir benötigt haben um eine Manöverkritik zu führen haben wir schon einige Veränderungen geplant.
- Einfacher Rundkurs von ca. 40-50 Kilometern, der 1 bzw. 2x gefahren wird.
- An alle markanten Punkte Streckenposten, zu Sicherung der Bänder
- Nicht nur Absperrband sondern weitere farblich auffallende Schilder
- Single Trail flüssiger machen, und bessere Überholmöglichkeiten
- Verpfelgungszonen verlängern
- den Wildsausteig wollen wir als Down Hill anlegen.
Und und und. Wir müssen uns einfach erstmal sortieren.

Wir wollen uns aber wirklich noch mal bedanken. Ihr habt diesem Event mit Eurem Verhalten eine besondere Note gegeben.
Das war, als Veranstalter, schon KLASSE.

Viele, viele Grüße an Alle


----------



## herr.gigs (31. August 2009)

peter.volk schrieb:


> - den Wildsausteig wollen wir als Down Hill anlegen.


 

Noch besser als Absperrband sind Markierungen auf dem Boden aus Sägespähnen oder Talk. Kann nicht abreißen, wegfliegen usw.


----------



## peter.volk (31. August 2009)

herr.gigs schrieb:


> Noch besser als Absperrband sind Markierungen auf dem Boden aus Sägespähnen oder Talk. Kann nicht abreißen, wegfliegen usw.


 
Hallo Michael,
haben wir auch schon drüber nachgedacht. Werden wir zusätzlich verwenden.
Danke für Deinen Anregungen und Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TrueSpirit78 (31. August 2009)

herr.gigs schrieb:


> Die beiden angelegten Trails, vor allem der Zweite, den ich vorher noch nicht kannte, ohne Ende geil, danke an TrueSpirit


 
Bitte*freu*

Auch von mir als Kommissär danke für das Verständnis bei den Fahrern durch das häufige "falschfahren", in einem möchte man die Strecke Zuschauerfreundlich verlegen und oft an diesen vorbeifahren, im anderen natürlich auch viel für den Biker bieten. Wir haben daraus gelernt. Ich habe mich lange im 2. Trail aufgehalten und mir angeschaut was und wie so gefahren wird. Etwas runder und hier und da noch eine Umfahrung denke ich, insbesondere im 2. Trail. Von Super Toll bis zu den bösesten Beschimpfungen über den Trail war alles dabei.

Im Übrigen würde ich mir durchaus weitere Kritik, negativ oder positiv, hier wünschen, wir möchten das Rennen ja für euch möglichst optimal gestalten.Danke schonmal.


----------



## lomo (31. August 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

für den ersten Versuch war es ganz nett. Vielleicht bin ich nur mit den falschen Erwartungen gestartet. 
Bei Marathons bin ich eigentlich einen wesentlich höheren Trailanteil gewohnt; hier dürfte er sich in Summe auf "gefühlte" maximale 10% belaufen haben. Auch völlig ungewohnt sind für mich "künstlich kreierte" Trails, die eigentlich fahrtechnisch nicht besonders anspruchsvoll sind. Freie Bahn hat/hätte ausgereicht,  um diese mit Kraft einfach durchzudrücken, wobei Ortskenntnis oder vorherige Befahrung noch ein paar Sekunden gebracht hätte. Ansonsten war das eher ein Forstautobahn-High-Speed-Marathon mit ellenlangen Flachstücken zum Kilometerfressen. Ein paar Höhenmeter mehr wären auch nicht schlecht gewesen (bei 70 km stelle ich mir so 1800 bis 2000 Höhenmeter vor).

Ach so, ich war mit dem Singlespeeder unterwegs (vielleicht, wenn ich nochmal teilnehmen sollte, würde ich vorne ein großes Kettenblatt draufmachen und mit 44:19 fahren ).


----------



## klaus_winstel (31. August 2009)

Na dann möchte ich auch mal was dazu sagen, wenngleich ich auch schon direkt an den Veranstalter geschrieben habe!

Zum einen hat es gestern richtig Spaß gemacht! Auch nochmal danke an Michael (der die meiste Zeit im Wind verbracht hat) und Mirko - die 3er Grupper hat gut funktioniert und uns alle sicherlich etwas schneller gemacht!

Zum Thema verfahren - das kommt immer wieder vor, selbst bei Vollprofessionellen Veranstaltern, das sollte nicht zu hoch bewertet werden. Auch sind schon woanders Bänder und Richtungspfeile verschwunden, alles nichts neues. Gut die Strecke neigt durch ihre Legung schon etwas dazu die Fahrer zu verwirren, gerade bei den Kreuzungen die man eben mehrfach in einer Runde befährt, aber wenn man ein bischen aufpasst funktioniert das schon, wer sich halt blind drauf verlässt das alles schon perfekt ausgeschildert ist, kann halt auch mal falsch fahren! Mich hat es gestern ja auch erwischt als eine Absperrung gerissen war, aber ich bin dann halt umgekehrt, hab kurz in mich reingeflucht und gut war!
Ich denke die Streckengestaltung war auch ganz schön aufwendig, die Trails im Wald zu gestalten sicherlich mit viel Arbeit verbunden! Da gehört Aufwand und Ehrgeiz dazu und davor habe ich Respekt! Klar lässt sich hier und da noch was verbessern (besser markieren, Streckenposten an kritischen Stellen, Absperrband & Markierung auf dem Weg, vielleicht auch ein paar Nudeln nach dem Rennen), aber ich habe schon viel schlimmeres erlebt bei Erstveranstaltungen (und nicht nur da!!!) - also das muss man ja auch mal berücksichtigen!

Um mal ein paar Punkte hier aufzugreifen:
- Single Trail flüssiger machen, und bessere Überholmöglichkeiten. Vielleicht ein bischen, aber nicht übertreiben, sonst geht der spezielle Charakter verloren und wir können gleich auf dem Schotter bleiben. Es war hart es war winkelig und der Puls war höher als am Berg, aber es hat auch viel Spaß gemacht und ich wiederspreche da mal lomo, ich fand die Dinger technisch, und ich fahre gerne Trails und viel. Klar war das kein flowiger flüssiger Trail, aber gerade das war das besondere und hier konnten technische Fahrer definitiv Zeit gut machen, ständig bremsen, beschleunigen, sauber anlenken, die Wurzeln und Steine richtig anfahren - was war daran nicht technisch oder nicht anspruchsvoll? Wenn sich irgendwo noch ein flowiger Trail findet, der zusätzlich eingebaut werden kann - dann gerne, aber die beiden bitte nicht völlig entschärfen.

- den Wildsausteig wollen wir als Down Hill anlegen. Super Idee, und dann bitte in jede Runde 2x einbauen . Im Ernst, sowas fahre ich sehr gerne runter - wobei es sollte auch der eine oder andere steile Uphill drin sein (oder bleiben).

- zu weinig Trailanteil. Jaaa, dürfte höher sein, aber die die da waren sind wenigstens schön und meines Erachtens auch anspruchsvoll. Wenn noch was dazukommt gerne, aber trotzdem war das gestern schöner als das übliche Schottergebolze bei den großen Marathons wie z.b. Albstadt, Furtwangen, Kirchzarten.

- mehr Höhenmeter. Ich bin auf 100km auch mehr gewöhnt, aber es kommt immer wieder auf die Strecken und den Untergrund an. Die flachen Trails gestern waren schlimmer als 500Hm auf Asphalt, ist also alles relativ! Wäre der Wildsauanstieg 3x drin gewesen, wären es auch nicht mehr Höhenmeter gewesen, aber es wären einem mit Sicherheit mehr vorgekommen - es kommt also immer drauf an, wie das so angelegt wird.

Also es gibt sicher noch Möglichkeiten was zu verbessern - aber die gibts immer, ansonsten wäre ich nächstes Jahr wenn das terminlich passt sicher auch wieder gerne dabei!


----------



## lomo (31. August 2009)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> ...
> - zu weinig Trailanteil. Jaaa, dürfte höher sein, aber die die da waren sind wenigstens schön und meines Erachtens auch anspruchsvoll. Wenn noch was dazukommt gerne, aber trotzdem war das gestern schöner als das übliche Schottergebolze bei den großen Marathons wie z.b. Albstadt, Furtwangen, Kirchzarten.
> ...



Ach du ********. Echt?
Dann weiß ich, wo ich nicht hin muss!


----------



## klaus_winstel (31. August 2009)

lomo schrieb:


> Ach du ********. Echt?
> Dann weiß ich, wo ich nicht hin muss!



Ne, musste nicht!
Für Dich scheint nur Neustadt a.d.W. geeignet - richtig?
Dürfte durchaus in Deiner Nähe sein. Ist auch für mich derzeit der schönste Marathon in Deutschland den ich kenne. Trotzdem fand ich Bullach nicht schlecht und sowas wie Neustadt geht halt wohl nicht überall - und ich weiß dass es auch dort immer wieder Probleme mit den Forstbehörden gibt


----------



## TrueSpirit78 (1. September 2009)

Der erste Single Trail war 1 km, der zweite war ca. 600 m. Bei einer 42 km runde knapp 2 km Singletrail is net viel. Ich habe in Bullau Flyer gesehen wo der Trailanteil 70% beträgt. Ich denke man muss es die Waage halten.Der eine mag das, der andere das. Den Wildsausteig z.b. 3x hoch bei 100 km is denke ich brutalst schwer. KLar, man hat nicht viele HM, aber wie einer meiner VOrredner schreibt, er war froh nach 80 km nur einmal den Wildsausteig hoch zu fahren Runter is auch ne gute Idee, allerdings wenn viele bereits in den Trails hinfallen oder die Umfahrungen nehmen und diese mit ausgeklickten Pedal meistern, ich denke der Wildsausteig runter, da gibts dann doch ziemlich verletzte. Und wenn´s dann am Tag noch regnet und es wird rutschitg...hmm...
Aber alles gute Vorschläge die wir mit Sicherheit versuchen umzusetzen, so weit es geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (1. September 2009)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> Für Dich scheint nur Neustadt a.d.W. geeignet - richtig?


Nein, nicht unbedingt. Aber Länge/Höhenmeter passt da.


> Dürfte durchaus in Deiner Nähe sein.


Ja.


> Ist auch für mich derzeit der schönste Marathon in Deutschland den ich kenne.


So wird er beworben, da gibt es aber wesentlich schönere!!!


> Trotzdem fand ich Bullach nicht schlecht


Ich auch nicht, war immerhin mein "schnellster" Marathon


> ... und sowas wie Neustadt geht halt wohl nicht überall - und ich weiß dass es auch dort immer wieder Probleme mit den Forstbehörden gibt


Stimmt. Aber die "Forstprobleme" hängen auch mit der Art des Marathons zusammen, denke ich.


----------



## herr.gigs (1. September 2009)

Man findet halt auch nicht im Odenwald so viele heiße Trails auf so wenig Fläche wie bei euch in der Pfalz. Ist halt so, bin selber dieses Jahr in Neustadt gestartet. Das ist eher schwer als schön dort  Der Marathon in Siedelsbrunn ist schon die positive Ausnahme im Odw.

In den meisten Punkten geb ich auch dem Klaus recht, hat schon alles gepasst. Ich war dieses Jahr auch bei der Marathon Premiere in Burgebrach, da lief viel mehr schief. Auf der Strecke fuhr uns z.B. im Jeep der Jäger stocksauer entgegen, weil er nix von dem Rennen durch sein Revier wußte. Danach wurden wir an einer Kreuzung auch fehlgeleitet usw... Da starte ich nä. Jahr auf keinen Fall!

Anregung an die Orga: Die erste Runde nä. Jahr fahrtechnisch relativ einfach machen, indem die "schweren Trails" umfahren werden (oder lange Chickenways als Alternative) und in der 2.Runde all diese mitnehmen und die Umfahrungen sperren. Da haben die Einsteiger/Tourer genug geboten auf einer Runde und die Racer würden auch auf ihre Kosten bei 2 Runden kommen.


----------



## Deleted 143651 (8. September 2009)

Den Rennbericht des MTB-Team-Bergstrasse.de könnt ihr auf http://www.mtb-team-bergstrasse.de nachlesen. 
Unter http://foto.mtb-team-bergstrasse.de findet ihr die passenden Fotos dazu.

Viele Grüße
Lukas


----------



## Tobsn (9. September 2009)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch ans Team Bergstraße.


----------

